# opinions on sprint?



## snowbdr89

so im thinking about switching from verizon to sprint so id just like some opinions about sprint an how is their 4g speeds?


----------



## Dayuton

snowbdr89 said:


> so im thinking about switching from verizon to sprint so id just like some opinions about sprint an how is their 4g speeds?


I was once a Verizon customer, then when I got tired of paying to be raped, I decided to move on. Verizon has the best coverage and the worse add on fees, mid year is when LTE comes to sprint and with the tower upgrades they have already finished, I don't think their coverage will be bad, but all in all its up to you.


----------



## danyzfr6

I have not had the chance to try Sprint's LTE, but I have a Sprint HTC Evo 3D with 4G (WiMax). I work in downtown San Francisco where I get good 4G reception. With full bars on 4G WiMax while outside (since WiMax is horrible with building penetration), I get AT THE MOST 8 mbps on the Speed Test app (most of the time I get around 5 mbps).

I also have a Verizon Xoom LTE. With LTE in San Francisco on my Xoom, I get around 33 mbps on speedtest.net. I'm not joking either. I couldn't believe the difference in speed. Again, you can't really compare the Xoom with a phone since, the way I understand it is, the antenna on a tablet is longer making for better reception and download speed. But a co-worker of mine has a Verizon Galaxy Nexus with LTE and he typically gets about 14 mbps download on speedtest.

So it's been my experience that Verizon's LTE is definitely faster than Sprint's WiMax. I don't know if that will be the case when Sprint rolls out LTE. BUT Sprint does have good prices and unlimited data (for now); Verizon caps your data at 2GB (for the $30/mo data plan). So, it's up to you. For me, the speed does not justify the price difference between Sprint and Verizon. I haven't had any need for more speed than my Evo 3D provides, and I stream music, watch Netflix/Hulu, etc. without issue. And I've never thought, "I wish my phone was faster." One last thought: Find out how the reception is in the areas where you intend to use Sprint, I've heard some horror stories re download speed from people on Sprint that lived further down in the peninsula from me (like San Mateo, Palo Alto, etc.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Morenicano

I've been a Sprint customer for about 10 years and I love it. I'm in Baltimore so I get decent 4G coverage but I hardly use it since it rapes my battery but I love my unlimited data and that makes tethering to my Galaxy Tab awesome since I don't have to monitor my data usage.

Sent from my HTC Evo 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbdr89

i know for total speed right now verizons lte smokes, i can get up to 40 mpbs on my nexus but in reality that dont mean anything on a phone since i dont think phones can really process that much speed and i do love verizons coverage but tired of paying higher prices!!


----------

